# Where should Kobe go?



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

After reading the comments made by Shaq's stepdad, I have decided that I would rather see Kobe leave. Essentially he was blamed for the loss in game one because Shaq can't jump to get lob passes, much less make free throws. From my eyes, the Lakes came back in the third because of Kobe's aggressiveness, only to lose in the fourth when he defered. He gets criticized for being a ball hog. He gets criticized for being passive. I am officially jumping on the MOVE ON KOBE BANDWAGON.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> After reading the comments made by Shaq's stepdad, I have decided that I would rather see Kobe leave. Essentially he was blamed for the loss in game one because Shaq can't jump to get lob passes, much less make free throws. From my eyes, the Lakes came back in the third because of Kobe's aggressiveness, only to lose in the fourth when he defered. He gets criticized for being a ball hog. He gets criticized for being passive. I am officially jumping on the MOVE ON KOBE BANDWAGON.


I've been an advocate of Kobe staying in LA all along, but I agree with you. Kobe is underappreciated in LA, and he's not being used the way he should. Shaq has been the center piece of the Laker dynasty for years. His game has declined. They couldn't get passed the Spurs last year with him at the head, they may not get passed this year, so it's time to put Kobe in as the number 1 option. I don't think Phil Jackson is willing to do that, mainly because I don't think Shaq wants to win bad enough that he will take a secondary role to Kobe... so it's time for Kobe to find a home elsewhere.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree with you 100%. Spurs fans were lucky to have a class act like David Robinson defer to Tim Duncan.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, if Kobe wants to go, there are options. Phoenix and the Clippers are going to have room. And Kobe can use these teams as leverage to get a sign and trade; "If you don't sign and trade me to yadda yadda, then I'll go to Phoenix adn you get no compensation. I am Michael Jordan." 

I would think that his best career move would be to go East. He could climb into the post-season quickly there. While people talk about big markets, like New York, Chicago, etc. I think he could prosper in a smaller market too, just not a dead one. McGrady is pretty popular out of Orlando.

So I guess outside of Phoenix and LA Clippers (who could just sign Kobe), and possibly Denver, you have to look at teams that a) could win with Kobe and b) could give some pieces back in return without caving in the team. Even though it doesn't get discussed as much, I think the odds of Kobe being moved in a sign and trade if he's moved at all are pretty good.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

C- Lampe 7' , or lottery pick or whatever
PF Amare Stoudemire 6'10
SF Shawn Marion 6'7
SG Kobe Bryant 6'7
PG Joe Johnson 6'8

That's a top 5 team at least on paper. I doubt Kobe could go somewhere else in a sign and trade and have as good of a team around him and a young team at that.

Still close to LA, nice weather etc.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

If the Spurs let Ginobili walk, I believe they would have room to add Kobe Bryant. Ginobili's cool and all, but Bryant is better...assuming the Spurs felt that Bryant could co-exist with Duncan and Parker. Don't want to break up the chemistry.

If Bryant wants a team where he's the unquestioned best player, the Clippers would be his best bet, because while the Clips have talent, no one should ever be at his level.

I would say the Suns, but Amare Stoudemire could conceivably develop into enough of a force that, as a big man, people might start questioning who's more important, Kobe or Amare. Would Kobe want to potentially deal with that?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's a some scenarios that no one has talked about. Everyone talks about Kobe bring some team from the cellar to greatness or something, but what if he were to take one of the Eastern contenders to a championship? I look at the Pacers, Pistons, and perhaps even the Nets and all three of those teams could plug Kobe in immediately. 

If one of those teams goes to the finals, only to lose at the hands of San Antonio, then I think that would present an ideal situation for Kobe. Both Indiana and Detroit could plug him into SG without any real issues. He would be the hot dog on either of those teams. He would go from winning to winning. And it's quite possible that he'd be the piece to push either over the top.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> C- Lampe 7' , or lottery pick or whatever
> PF Amare Stoudemire 6'10
> SF Shawn Marion 6'7
> ...


How about..

C: Jeff Foster
PF: Jermaine O'neal
SF: Ron Artest
SG: Kobe Bryant
PG: Jamall Tinsley and perhaps some shlub from FA

They move their bench talents for him, they could get it done. Harrington, Bender, etc. and Kobe going to another conference would have to be more attractive than making a competitor a contender. And I'm sorry but this team is alot better than that Suns team.

Or

C:Ben Wallace
PF:Rasheed Wallace
SF: Tayshaun Prince
SG: Kobe Bryant
PG:Billups

La could get Rip and Memo, or something along those lines. Better deal for all parties for same reasons pointed out aboce.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Umm yeah right. What are Detroit or Indiana going to give up to get Kobe in a sign and trade first of all?

The Lakers won't sign and trade him for the sake of getting something in return. They know once Shaq is done they can go out there signing just about every unrestricted FA they want.

And the Lakers have repeatedly said that they won't sign and trade him anyway.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> How about..
> ...


Yeah right that's better than that Suns team. LOL

Joe Johnson is much better than Jamal Tinsley.
Shawn Marion is as good as Ron Artest.
Amare Stoudemire will be better than Jermaine O'Neal. For the second half of this season he was already much better than O'Neal has ever been.
On top of it Indiana would hardly have a bench left after trading for Kobe while Phoenix would just add him to all the young talent they already have.

And I am probably not the only one who thinks that Kobe and his wife would prefer to stay on the westcoast and a sunshine city like LA or Phoenix.
I don't feel like restating all the things that were already said and written.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would Amare be able to co-exist right now with Kobe? I seem to remember him to be very terratorial about his touches. That would be a good situation though to go into. Phoenix is a class organization and they have wonderful fans.

The Clippers are a really good option too though. They have so much talent just waiting to be built around a true superstar. Kobe could really excel on the Clippers. And he would stay in LA. It would be a lot of Drama, though. To play in the same arena like that. Would half of the Laker fans become Clipper fans?

I'm not sure about Kobe and the Spurs. If he could check his ego at the door, it could work. Theoretically it could make him a much better player. But I'm skeptical of the fit. The Spurs system is predicated upon the fact that everyone puts the team goals ahead of individual ones. Kobe has done nothing to convince me that he is capable of doing that. If he was, he could just stay with the Lakers.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Umm yeah right. What are Detroit or Indiana going to give up to get Kobe in a sign and trade first of all?


Their young talent that they are developing on the bench. Indiana could give LA Harrington, Bender, Jones, and a future pick. And of course the filler needed to get it done. LA would be considerably better off in this scenario then if Kobe just walked. Detroit could give LA Okur, Rip, perhaps Darko or Delfino, and future picks. Again, better than nothing.



> The Lakers won't sign and trade him for the sake of getting something in return. They know once Shaq is done they can go out there signing just about every unrestricted FA they want.


As opposed to losing him for nothing? You bet your *** they would like young talent if he made up his mind he was going to leave. Shaq still has 2 years on his contract, and the Lakers are pretty screwed until then. They're not a franchised accustomed to bottom feeding, the like quick turn arounds. Besides, as long as they didn't end up with a bad contract that expires after Shaqs they would still have FA money.



> And the Lakers have repeatedly said that they won't sign and trade him anyway.


 That's nice and all, but if they are faced with an ultimatum, trade me or I sign and you get nothing, you have to be narrow-minded to think that LA wouldn't go back on their statements.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah right that's better than that Suns team. LOL
> ...


Ummm, joinging the team with the best record in the league, or the team with the worst record out west. Hmmmm... I dunno, but I think you underestimate the Indiana guys a little bit.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> And I am probably not the only one who thinks that Kobe and his wife would prefer to stay on the westcoast and a sunshine city like LA or Phoenix.


I'm probably going to make some people angry here, but Phoenix is no LA. I've spent time at both, I live in California, and sorry, but no. Phoenix is like San Jose in the middle of a desert.

Sedona is awesome though.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> I'm probably going to make some people angry here, but Phoenix is no LA. I've spent time at both, I live in California, and sorry, but no. Phoenix is like San Jose in the middle of a desert.


I do hope you're not dissing San Jose.  The South Bay is great. Well, maybe not if it were in the middle of a desert...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

the Limon Correctional Facility, east of Denver.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I do hope you're not dissing San Jose.


 . No of course not, San Jose is a blast.. :yes: 

Hehe, I'm kidding with you, it's not that bad. But San Jose is not exactly as metropolitan or glamorous as Los Angelos, and I'm sure you'd agree.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been an advocate of Kobe staying in LA all along, but I agree with you. Kobe is underappreciated in LA, and he's not being used the way he should. Shaq has been the center piece of the Laker dynasty for years. His game has declined. They couldn't get passed the Spurs last year with him at the head, they may not get passed this year, so it's time to put Kobe in as the number 1 option. I don't think Phil Jackson is willing to do that, mainly because I don't think Shaq wants to win bad enough that he will take a secondary role to Kobe... so it's time for Kobe to find a home elsewhere.


Kobe has shot the ball 8 more times than O'neal in this series.....genius

Tell me how Kobe is gonna be better than Jordan again?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I do hope you're not dissing San Jose.  The South Bay is great. Well, maybe not if it were in the middle of a desert...


The south bay sucks....I go to school here and can't wait to leave. yeah it is great if you like listening to asians, mexicans and gays act like diversity is the same if it serves them and does nothing for blacks or native americans.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe has shot the ball 8 more times than O'neal in this series.....genius
> ...


Wow, you just jumped out there. Before you pick your face up, tell me where I even mentioned Jordan? Then explain what 8 more shots per game has to do with the offense running through Shaq and not Kobe. Then pick your face up, quit smelling yourself, & have a good weekend. :grinning:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> . No of course not, San Jose is a blast.. :yes:
> ...


I think it's probably as diverse and cosmopolitan...it's certainly not as large or as glamorous, I agree. I just like the South Bay, in general...tremendous weather, great, beautiful cities (like Mountain View, Cupertino, Palo Alto, parts of San Jose) and plenty of things to do.

Honestly, while LA is a lot of fun and has tons of clubs and great restaurants...I think I prefer living in San Diego, as far as So Cal cities go.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah right that's better than that Suns team. LOL
> ...


Here's some random numbers for you. Wonder if you can figure out what I'm referring to.

61 21
29 53

Hmmm.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon Kobe is not going to San Antonio. 

Kobe is going to Hotlanta. Vanessa can still have a good time down there. She would be a stone's throw away from Miami. :grinning: 

I think if Kobe leaves though, it's for the Eastern Conference. Wouldn't be interesting if the Celtics traded Paul Pierce for a signed and traded Kobe Bryant. That would give the Celtics a star they haven't had since Bird plus a player Ainge could really build around.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, you just jumped out there. Before you pick your face up, tell me where I even mentioned Jordan? Then explain what 8 more shots per game has to do with the offense running through Shaq and not Kobe. Then pick your face up, quit smelling yourself, & have a good weekend. :grinning:


Oh please.....tell me in 2002 you weren't like every other giddy little Kobe fan.....calling up every sports radio show you could to compare the two.

Also......you said something about first option Laker fan. Do first options always average 4 less shots per game than second options??

Typical conclusory laker fan.......telling you he's won an argument with you....before actually arguing with you.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think the Suns and Clippers are the best options for Kobe, in both situations he makes those teams a contender most likely, assuming the coaching and chemistry works, and his personality fits well as the leader of the team. 

C - Chris Kaman
PF - Elton Brand
SF - Corey Maggette
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Telfair/Nelson/Felton 

Bench:
Chris Wilcox 
Marko Jaric 
Bobby Simmons

Thats a great 8 man rotation and Brand, Kaman or Maggette will never threaten Kobe as being the go to guy. Brand would be a great 2nd option, but he makes his impact without needing the ball in his hands a lot. Kaman is going to be a top 10 center, and is extremely solid. Maggette, like Kobe, knows how to get to the hoop and draw fouls and finish. Wilcox will be 6th man of the year next season and can play PF and C. Jaric can play PG, SG and SF and has a lot of talent. 

I think that team would be a point guard away from being a serious contender. This is the Clippers were talking about. That point guard would probably have to be a pretty good 3 point shooter since I'm looking at that roster and thats the thing thats missing. 

I hope they trade the draft pick for the point guard that they need, and dont take a chance on a PG who could possibly be a star, but probably wouldnt fit into that scenario realistically. Plus having a rookie PG is hard because hes supposed to be the floor leader and all that, but hes bound to make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> C'mon Kobe is not going to San Antonio.
> 
> Kobe is going to Hotlanta. Vanessa can still have a good time down there. She would be a stone's throw away from Miami. :grinning:
> ...


That would be insane... Kobe Bryant and Michael Vick in the same town. The two biggest African-American retailing giants in their respective sports playing for a city with one of the biggest black demographics, we could actually see some sold out arena's. Don't think Kobe would ever take that risk, a Laker team without Shaq, Malone and Payton is still better than the Hawks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be insane... Kobe Bryant and Michael Vick in the same town. The two biggest African-American retailing giants in their respective sports playing for a city with one of the biggest black demographics, we could actually see some sold out arena's. Don't think Kobe would ever take that risk, a Laker team without Shaq, Malone and Payton is still better than the Hawks.


I was just throwing it out there.

If Kobe was willing to have a rough first year (which would still most likely entail making the playoffs) and if they were to get Dwight Howard plus the No.17 pick which could be (Swift, Ramos, Harrison, Araujo) added to it Terry, Diaw, Sura, Jackson (re-signed for a little bit more), Crawford, Collier, Pryzbilla they would have a team to work with.

When Howard becomes a dominant big man (which I think he will), Kobe would be hitting that prime with a great big man. It might take 2-3 years for it to happen, but he would also be cementing his legend with maybe some scoring titles and what not.

I was just throwing that idea out there. For example if Atlanta did get Dwight Howard and were somehow able to lure Byron Scott to coach the team, would it seem out of the realm of possibility? Remember Nique is now in the front office.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh please.....tell me in 2002 you weren't like every other giddy little Kobe fan.....calling up every sports radio show you could to compare the two.
> ...


In other words, Kobe is the lakers first option because he takes more shots per game than Shaq? Is that what you think?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd like to see the 76ers make a play for Kobe Bryant. It's a last ditch attempt to save this franchise before they get hit hard with cap problems and Allen Iverson really starts creating havoc. We know the fans will respond... but what can they offer LA besides Iverson, Dalembert and possibly the overpaid Eric Snow?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> In other words, Kobe is the lakers first option because he takes more shots per game than Shaq? Is that what you think?


That is usually the biggest defining benchmark.....

When Kobe takes 26 shots and makes 10, and Shaq takes 14 and makes 8......Shaq is the problem and Kobe need to have a more prominent role? Just save your hands. Don't type. [strike]You are gonna need your hands to wipe Kobe's vag*na off for him[/strike]


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Just save your hands. Don't type. [strike]You are gonna need your hands to wipe Kobe's vag*na off for him [/strike]


:naughty: Was writing this junk really necessary? Some people. :sigh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> That is usually the biggest defining benchmark.....
> ...


It's really not, if you don't understand that the offense is run through Shaq, then there's no point in entertaining your ignorance. Even the biggest village idiot around here knows that, just ask the MAGIC.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

LB26matrixns, arguing is one thing. But you are stooping to baiting, and that is not allowed. Nor is masked cursing. IV, you've taken a couple of cheap shots as well.

Everyone could stand to cool off a little bit, please.

Thanks.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It's really not, if you don't understand that the offense is run through Shaq, then there's no point in entertaining your ignorance. Even the biggest village idiot around here knows that, just ask the MAGIC.


Oh so you were saying that instead of giving the ball to Kobe more....the Lakers need to design a whole new offense in the middle of a playoff series?

*"Shaq is one of the most CONVENTED players in the league."* 

Convent = place where nuns reside


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm done Tom, everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> LB26matrixns, arguing is one thing. But you are stooping to baiting, and that is not allowed. Nor is masked cursing. IV, you've taken a couple of cheap shots as well.
> 
> Everyone could stand to cool off a little bit, please.
> ...


Vagina isn't listed on the American Grammar Institute's list of vulgar words. Supplying your own definitions?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh so you were saying that instead of giving the ball to Kobe more....the Lakers need to design a whole new offense in the middle of a playoff series?
> ...


Another thing we don't do around here is argue misspelled words when everyone can obviously understand what that word should be. You'll catch on eventually.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I'm done Tom, everyone have a good weekend!


[strike]Yeah you did just get fisted pretty good. [/strike] But hey.....when you step up unprovoked....it happens  

Have fun watching the elimination and disintegration of your team Laker fan.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> [strike]Yeah you did just get fisted pretty good.[/strike] But hey.....when you step up unprovoked....it happens
> ...


Thanks I will, and I'm sure we'll miss you once you get banned. After all, how could this site survived without poster like you. :grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Vagina isn't listed on the American Grammar Institute's list of vulgar words. Supplying your own definitions?


Then why did you mask it with an asterisk?

Actually, I was referring to the comment Holy [edit] Shaq is going to become a nun, from the other thread.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Another thing we don't do around here is argue misspelled words when everyone can obviously understand what that word should be. You'll catch on eventually.


No a misspelled word would be "their" when you meant to say "there". Using convent instead of covet is just plain butchering and unacceptable.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

or ceteris parabus when you mean ceteris par*i*bus

BTW, would you please pick a new signature line? We really don't like bashing other sites like that.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks I will, and I'm sure we'll miss you once you get banned. After all, how could this site survived without poster like you. :grinning:


But I haven't done anything ban worthy. This is what I love about people like you. You step up like the tough stuff.....you tell people to do things like "keep up" and "pick your face up from your buttcrack" and the minute someone exposes you and your ideas and plays your own game better than you.....you run to the mods and start playing the "LB was mean to me" game. Word of advice. If you can't take a shot in the face.......don't throw gloves on and throw the first punch


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> or ceteris parabus when you mean ceteris par*i*bus


Yes tom very good. very good. That is a misspelling....and not a butchering. I see people are learning.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Where should Kobe go?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> No a misspelled word would be "their" when you meant to say "there". Using convent instead of covet is just plain butchering and unacceptable.


If it wasn't a misspell, how'd you know I ment coveted instead of what I typed? Maybe it's because you read the word within the context on the sentence.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> or ceteris parabus when you mean ceteris par*i*bus
> 
> BTW, would you please pick a new signature line? We really don't like bashing other sites like that.


Now an example of what he did would have been

"ceteris platapus"

plat*y*pus. TB#1


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Yes......you're posts are some of the most convented on this board


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jail


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Tom.....just curious. Since you are such a big speller.....

What do you do for a living?

Do you have a bachelor degree? Are you working on something comparable to a law degree?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I am an attorney in Chicago.

And you?

Edit: Never mind, I see from your profile that you are a law student, living in Chicago Heights. I went to Loyola undergrad, where I majored in history and political science. I went to Chicago-Kent for law school.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I am an attorney in Chicago.


What school?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I went to Loyola undergrad, where I majored in history and political science. I went to Chicago-Kent for law school.



And you?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

So is that where Kobe should go? Law School? Hehe

Can we get this back on track and maybe streamline some of the bickering out of this thread?. This thread had some decent discussion, and actually seemed to be talking about Kobe without comparing him to you-know-who. 

I commend you Tom for trying to get these guys to be civil, but maybe they should be encouraged to discuss the virtues of spelling somehwere else perhaps?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I went to Loyola undergrad, where I majored in history and political science. I went to Chicago-Kent for law school.
> 
> 
> ...


Purdue University for undergrad
Santa Clara University for law school

We're on equal footing I'd say......so I'll take the spelling lesson like a man and move on. Just wanted to make sure you were qualified to give it first


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> So is that where Kobe should go? Law School? Hehe
> 
> Can we get this back on track and maybe streamline some of the bickering out of this thread?. This thread had some decent discussion, and actually seemed to be talking about Kobe without comparing him to you-know-who.
> ...


You are correct.

[/offtopic]


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> So is that where Kobe should go? Law School? Hehe
> 
> Can we get this back on track and maybe streamline some of the bickering out of this thread?. This thread had some decent discussion, and actually seemed to be talking about Kobe without comparing him to you-know-who.
> ...


Actually I was discussing Kobe. IV made assertions that simply weren't true.

1. If Shaq retires....the Laker will have more cap room than they will if he doesn't ceteris paribus

2. If Kobe, Karl and Gary leave the Lakers will have big cap room to find replacements (when in fact they will have 3.5 million in cap room).

So I absolutely was discussing Kobe. Isn't it funny that people now want to act like 2002 wasn't a time when everybody and their mother was forcing Kobe-MJ comparisons. Anyone who doesn't want to discuss it now is throwing up the red flag and basically almost telling me they don't want to eat crow because they used to squirt the comparisons out of their pie holes too.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> C- Lampe 7' , or lottery pick or whatever
> PF Amare Stoudemire 6'10
> SF Shawn Marion 6'7
> ...


We realized this season that teams on paper doesn't mean....anything..


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I think Kobe should go to Stanford Law. They have a good program. On the way, he should stop in a Kwik-Trip and buy some Jelly filled doughnuts. Once he see's that they're out of jelly filled doughnuts, he should buy a prewrapped danish. But he should look on the back of the wrapper, and once he see's that there is too much sugar, he should put the danish back.

How's that for off-topic?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I actually got excited when I saw that my thread had four pages.


Then I read through it....


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, these threads discussing either Kober or T-Mac moving (or Phoenix/Amare something or another, or LA's squad this season maybe not being the greatest squad ever assembled) always seem to dissolve into a homer or two not wanting to face their fears, so they come in and try to diffuse the topic. Then others sense weakness, so they start biting away. And it turns into a mess. Or it becomes Kobe vs you-know-who (I'll give you one hint, he has eyes on the side of his head)  .

Anyways, maybe to get this discussion going, how about we discuss the things that Kobe will or will not look for in free agency, get on the same page with those, and then maybe we can take that stuff for granted and get a good big picture look at his options.

I'm going to argue that Kobe is intelligent. With that in mind, Kobe knows what it takes to win. He wants to be top dog, this much is clear. But I don't think he is deluded enough to think that he can win stranded out on an island. My feeling is that Kobe knows that he needs his Pippen, his Kareem, his Laimbeer, David Robinson/Tony Parker, etc. In other words, Kobe will want to go to a place where it can be reasoned that he is their number one, yet have the number 2, 3 etc. necesary to win. And so I think this rules out franchises that are simply barren -- i.e. no Atlanta, no Pierce for Kobe, etc.

Further, I think Kobe wants to win. I don't think he'll be satisfied with anything less than almost guaranteed title contention within a few seasons. While some franchises daydream that he'd come there and be happy with just the scoring title and maybe bring a loser to the playoffs, those tears last season tell me that he's really all about the big thing.

Another factor, if Kobe is to end up on a team that is not significantly below the cap or LA, then the team has to be able to make a deal that looks at least more attractive then Kobe walking for nothing to PHO/Clips.

So I reason that Kobe would only join a team that is either a playoff contender, in REAL good position to be next season or beyond, or LA. I think that franchises like Atlanta, Philly, Orlando, Chicago, Boston, Toronto, and more are out of the question because he just wouldn't win much there. And I think that SA and Minnesota can be ruled out because he would be someone else's Pippen, and not Jordan himself. I think a list could be made with these parameters, I'll think about it.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Well, these threads discussing either Kober or T-Mac moving (or Phoenix/Amare something or another, or LA's squad this season maybe not being the greatest squad ever assembled) always seem to dissolve into a homer or two not wanting to face their fears, so they come in and try to diffuse the topic. Then others sense weakness, so they start biting away. And it turns into a mess. Or it becomes Kobe vs you-know-who (I'll give you one hint, he has eyes on the side of his head)  .
> 
> Anyways, maybe to get this discussion going, how about we discuss the things that Kobe will or will not look for in free agency, get on the same page with those, and then maybe we can take that stuff for granted and get a good big picture look at his options.
> ...


Curry
Varejao
Jackson (MLE) 
Bryant
Hinrich

???


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Well, these threads discussing either Kober or T-Mac moving (or Phoenix/Amare something or another, or LA's squad this season maybe not being the greatest squad ever assembled) always seem to dissolve into a homer or two not wanting to face their fears, so they come in and try to diffuse the topic. Then others sense weakness, so they start biting away. And it turns into a mess. Or it becomes Kobe vs you-know-who (I'll give you one hint, he has eyes on the side of his head)  .
> 
> Anyways, maybe to get this discussion going, how about we discuss the things that Kobe will or will not look for in free agency, get on the same page with those, and then maybe we can take that stuff for granted and get a good big picture look at his options.
> ...


Curry
Varejao
Jackson (MLE) 
Bryant
Hinrich

???


----------



## Wild_Wookiee (May 7, 2004)

depending on The trial this summer Kobe may not be playing at all.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry
> ...


While it's not outside the realm of possibility, I don't see it happening. Varejo is raw. Curry would be the "Pippen" in this situation (or Shaq if you'd rather), and I don't think that works because there are still question marks about Curry and he plays too much like Shaq, which has got to be something Kobe wants to get away from if he leaves LA. So I think this team could fall way short of title contention, and possibly be weak. With that in mind, why would Kobe set himself up for failure like that, moving into MJ's town without very good odds of being able to live up to MJ's success there?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Kobe Bryant for Alvin Williams + Roger Mason Jr. (promising point guard) + 2 Future First Round Picks


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Kobe should stay right where he is, LA is the place for him and he knows it. He will end up doing what Chris Webber did a few years back, stay a free-agent for about a week before re-signing.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Chris Webber had no options that could have signed him to a similiar contract as a FA and have a competetive team.

Also sign and trade is even more unlikely in Kobe's case because his trial won't be over and he could go to jail so any team trading for him would take a huge risk.

The teams that can sign him outright would just have his contract voided and be under the cap again.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kobe should go to Phoenix. I think NY would be an option for him if they actually had cap space, because of the big market. But they dont have it. Phoenix would be a great place. They have solid ownership (the colangelos arent the owners but still run the place), solid fans, great young talent (amare, JJ, Barbosa, Vujanic, Lampe, Marion) and a coach that Kobe grew up idolizing. Plus, with all his problems, maybe going to be a more relaxed place might just help him. I dont think this one is particularly hard. In LA, he will always have spats with Jackson and Shaq, he will never be the man and the Lakers future, even after today, doesnt look so bright, particularly long term


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Kobe should go to Phoenix. I think NY would be an option for him if they actually had cap space, because of the big market. But they dont have it. Phoenix would be a great place. They have solid ownership (the colangelos arent the owners but still run the place), solid fans, great young talent (amare, JJ, Barbosa, Vujanic, Lampe, Marion) and a coach that Kobe grew up idolizing. Plus, with all his problems, maybe going to be a more relaxed place might just help him. I dont think this one is particularly hard. In LA, he will always have spats with Jackson and Shaq, he will never be the man and the Lakers future, even after today, doesnt look so bright, particularly long term


Whats up Rlucas......its LB/Junkyarddog from realgm. Are there any other realgmers here?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> But I haven't done anything ban worthy.


Discussing Kobe's [email protected] is a good start.



> This is what I love about people like you. *You step up like the tough stuff.....you tell people to do things like "keep up" and "pick your face up from your buttcrack"*


The first interaction between you and I was your comments as follows:

"_Kobe has shot the ball 8 more times than O'neal in this series.....*genius*

Tell me how Kobe is gonna be better than Jordan again?_"

If that's not baiting or antagonistic, what is?



> and the minute someone exposes you and your ideas and plays your own game better than you.....you run to the mods and start playing the "LB was mean to me" game.


That's the difference between here and where ever you come from. The mods actually regulate the forums. While you may consider a mod breaking us up as me 'running to the mods.' you'll soon find out this site is not a grammar session, nor is it a Latin class. We talk sports here, so when you disagree with a person... you don't have to call him a genius as a means to insult instead seeking understand. Grow up kid, you've got alot of maturing to do. You talk about playing the game, and yeah... we can do that all day.... but where would that leave us? Right back where we started.


----------

